# Anesthesia - what's bad or what's good for havs



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I thought it would be good idea to have a list of bad anesthetics for our havs. Anyone know what we should avoid? or what's recommended?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I believe Isofluorane is a good one. 
_Isofluorane is expelled by breathing; it can be adjusted up or down during the surgery with immediate results, and leaves the dog quickly when the surgery is completed. However, Isofluorane must be closely monitored and some veterinarians do not like or prefer not to use it for all surgeries.

Owners can ask about the type of anesthesia and sedation the clinic prefers for their particular pet in a pre-surgery visit. Some breeds of dogs are sensitive to some barbiturates and anesthesia, so owners of sighthounds should be particularly concerned about the anesthesia protocol chosen by their doctors. Anesthesia is expelled from the body through the lungs, the kidneys, or the liver. If your dog has a history of heart, lung, liver, or kidney disease, be sure to discuss them with your doctor before scheduling the surgery._


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Iso is a good one that is normally used to maintain the dog after they have induced them. I have used telazole and propoflo used on my girls. Both was fine, they woke up nicely and went down nicely. EKG looked good during the sediation. Now I have not been in an Animal Hospital for about 2 yrs now so I am sure there are new inducing drugs out there...I will ask my friend about the new ones. She has labs but she will have a clue.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Here is a good thread to read on anesthesia
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=741&highlight=Anesthesia
If you do a search on anesthesia there is other good infor also


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

here is a good thread to read on anesthesia
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=741&highlight=Anesthesia

If you do a search on anesthesia there is other good infor on it


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I just read the first page of that thread and it is good but I want everyone to understand that ISO is an inhalient, you don't normally knock the dog down with that. They always use a chemical induction (telazole, ketamine, propoflo ect.) It is hightly uncommon for them to hold a mask up to the dogs face until the ISO takes affect. Reason being, the mask normally will cause your pet to stress out way more than is needed.


----------

